# HR24 Formatting new Hard drive



## wagnerjw52 (Sep 9, 2014)

I tried looking through old forums and couldn't find the answer, if it's been covered I apologize. I have a owned HR24-100 where the hard drive went out of it. I bought a hard drive out of a HR24-500 and I'm not having any luck getting the new Hard Drive to work after replacing the old one. How do I format or get this new one to work??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Please keep this issue to one thread. No need for duplicates

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214073-hr24-formatting-new-hard-drive/#entry3289221


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Closed, Please use the link in the previous post.


----------

